# custom hawthorne



## Craiggo (Jun 20, 2011)

this is my first custom bike and i would like to know what you think of how it would look. i will hopefully have pictures of the final product posted very soon.  It is currently being primed.


----------



## Craiggo (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally finished it haha! What do you think of it?


----------



## rebirthbikes (Oct 4, 2012)

Craiggo said:


> Finally finished it haha! What do you think of it?




I think that Hawthorne looks great. I love the red rims and the laid back seat post. What type of paint did you use on the seat post??
I'm customizing an old CWC frame that I have, trying to get it done before the end of november and I'm considering painting all the chrome parts a copper color, but I worry with those parts being heavily exposed to the wear and tear, that the paint may chip off. With that seat post, I imagine you might have the same problem, so any help you might offer me would be fantastic.

thanks and your hawthorne looks amazing!!!!

-judd


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 4, 2012)

What do you do when you dont have a brick wall to hold it up


----------



## Craiggo (Oct 6, 2012)

rebirthbikes said:


> I think that Hawthorne looks great. I love the red rims and the laid back seat post. What type of paint did you use on the seat post??
> I'm customizing an old CWC frame that I have, trying to get it done before the end of november and I'm considering painting all the chrome parts a copper color, but I worry with those parts being heavily exposed to the wear and tear, that the paint may chip off. With that seat post, I imagine you might have the same problem, so any help you might offer me would be fantastic.
> 
> thanks and your hawthorne looks amazing!!!!
> ...




Actually, that seat post is bare metal. I thought it would go well with the bare metal tank and seat. It even has some color distortion still from bending it.


----------



## Craiggo (Oct 6, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> What do you do when you dont have a brick wall to hold it up




I usually would hire somebody to stand there and hold it for me. I have Willy Wonka in the shop holding it up right now. He works cheap!


----------

